# Food texture - potentially off putting?



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I have never had a problem with food texture - as long as it tastes good, I'm there. But it seems like there are many people have issues with food texture. I find that an interesting little quirk.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> I have never had a problem with food texture - as long as it tastes good, I'm there. But it seems like there are many people have issues with food texture. I find that an interesting little quirk.


The reason why I like a lot of foods is _because_ of the texture. Screw the taste... 

I like crunchy textures. I can't stand chips though. Anything gooey like warm caramel is a favourite of mine too. Also jelly or homemade custard that is thick... mmmm.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Nova said:


> The reason why I like a lot of foods is _because_ of the texture. Screw the taste...


I haven't heard that one yet. I can see what you mean - the only reason I eat jelly is because of the texture. I mean, really, does jelly _really_ taste like anything?


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't care about texture; I care about* taste*.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

I have this problem. Raw onions, I cannot do them. The crunch is so absurd to me, it makes me want to gag. I know that's silly, but it's the truth. I'm the same way with mushrooms, can't stand them, and also anything really slimy.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

I cannot stand the texture of apple sauce. It's nauseating. :frustrating:


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not much for mush.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm more about the flavor too, but then I also LIKE different textures. Any "picky-ness" is over quality. If something is poorly made & that affects the texture negatively, then it may be an issue. The only texture I am not crazy about is VERY slimy sea food, but if it's prepared right, then it's usually not a problem. My idea of slimy is probably more extreme than some other people's definition also. There's some stuff people would call slimy that I wouldn't.....


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't think I'm fussy but there are a few foods I can only eat one way. Like broccoli needs to be more on the crunchy side like chinese style, same deal with onions can't do raw, one of those weirdos that prefers soggy weetbix especially with warm milk, I prefer melted icecream/softsoftserve, prefer bread that is soft and not crunchy, don't like scrabbled eggs, love lumpy custard, prefer raw cabbage over cooked, don't like whole potato, prefer crispy baked pumpkin/yam over steamed, soft cookies over crunchy cookies and that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Overall taste is more important than texture but the best foods score high in both. There are very few foods I dislike due to their texture. Some cheeses I suppose.


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

Very picky. It's the main reason I only eat green apples. :mellow:

Phew! At least I'm not alone. roud:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I am far more sensitive to touch than to taste, and therefore tend to pick my foods more for the texture than the flavor.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> one of those weirdos that prefers soggy weetbix especially with warm milk


I'm all over that too. I like to microwave them until they become a big bowl of warm mush


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

It usually doesn't matter as long as it tastes good.


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

I can't eat oatmeal or jelly, among other things, because I find the texture _that_ disgusting. I care about taste, too, but if the texture's wrong, I can't eat it, and if I try, I throw up:frustrating:.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Lullaby said:


> Very picky. It's the main reason I only eat green apples. :mellow:
> 
> Phew! At least I'm not alone. roud:


There's a difference in texture between green apples and red apples?


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Dementia in Absentia said:


> There's a difference in texture between green apples and red apples?


Yeah - green apples tend to be a lot firmer and crisper. Red apples can get mushy very easily.

huh, maybe I do have a texture issue as I definitely prefer green apples based on the texture and the acidity.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Some foods I like, because of the texture. Some foods I dislike, because of the texture. The same can be said for taste. Then there's smell, presentation, aesthetics, etc.


----------



## femalegamer (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only food texture weirdo, even if we're picky about different things. In my case, I go for things with a homogeneous texture - bread without seeds, chips, crackers, MEAT, mashed potatoes... I have issues with most fruit and vegetables. I like corn (don't know why it's an exception) and I've learned to handle green beans. I love the taste of french onion soup - but leave the onions in the bowl.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

Food is food, people. That's my opinion.


----------



## Mikasa (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't like okra, because it can be super slimy depending on how it is cooked. Slimy yet satisfying? No thanks.

I also hate oysters, because it's like chewing water with a slight grainy texture somewhere in the middle....But yet it's an animal food source. For some reason I can't get over it.

Slimy things and watery animal things are my downfall, I suppose.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Live octopus suckers are my only texture problem.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> Live octopus suckers are my only texture problem.


Yeah, I gotta agree with you there. I'm OK with just about anything but eating a live octopus like that... wow.

With the amount of difficulty she had getting it down, I almost expected to see one of the octopus' arms come shooting out of her nose and wiggle around...

No. no no no no no.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

I can't eat mash potato because of how gross it feels..EDIT in my mouth, to eat..you dirty bastard!


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> Live octopus suckers are my only texture problem.


uugh fuck that's disgusting the poor frigging octopus...eww 
that I could definitely not do


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

AddictiveMuse said:


> I can't eat mash potato because of how gross it feels..


I guess this means you won't let your boyfriend smear mash potatoes all over your naked body.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> I guess this means you won't let your boyfriend smear mash potatoes all over your naked body.


haha I did actually laugh out loud..:laughing:
well...I guess not, then again, as long as I don't have to lick it off me, then you know I'm pretty ok with that, let him get rid of the potato!


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't think I have ever considered the texture of food. Is this more of a sensing thing? Because I'm an iNFJ and oblivious to most things.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

RainyAutumnTwilight said:


> I don't think I have ever considered the texture of food. Is this more of a sensing thing? Because I'm an iNFJ and oblivious to most things.


I don't think so. I'm almost 100% N and i hate mushy, slimey foods such as overcooked pasta and vegetables, or things with an unpleasant bite like undercooked potatos. It can really ruin food that otherwise tastes good.

Case in point: bapao/baozi... they're steamed buns filled with delicious spicy goodness. They would be a great snack if it weren't for that soggy, doughy mess that it's trapped in.


----------

